# Schleifen mit mehreren Bedingungen



## Gamer_Flo (14. Jun 2006)

Ich hab eine Frage, die sich bestimmt mit der Boardsuche klären ließe, da sie bestimmt schon mal gestellt wurde. Aber mir fehlt ein Suchbegriff, der mir keine 5000 Treffer angibt.

Es geht um folgendes:

Ich habe eine while-Schleife und würde gerne mehr als eine Bedingung prüfen lassen, ob die schleife durchlaufen werden soll. Also "while (a = 1) und (b = 1)..." jetzt mal als Beispiel genommen. Die Schleife soll durchlaufen werden, wenn *beide* Bedingungen stimmen.
Nach etwas Suchen bin ich auf diese Formulierung gestoßen "while (a = 1&&b = 1)..." . Das will aber auch noch nicht so recht klappen?
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen... 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2006)

while(a==1 && b==1) {}


----------



## buster (14. Jun 2006)

while ( a == 1 && b == 1 ) ... würde ich mal so sagen, bei komplexeren Sachen vielleicht auch geklammert ... while ((a == 1) && (b == 1)) 
Bei mir funktionierts jedenfalls


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

Es funzt natürlich nur so lange a und b = 1 sind


----------



## Gamer_Flo (14. Jun 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Der Fehler lag woanders. Ich hatte ein ";" stehen wo keins hingehört hat! 
Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank für die viele und schnelle Hilfe!


----------

